# Some interior progress



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Dash pad with pods (Thanks Irwin) and Auto Meter Gauges....and matching seats......arty:


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

Looks very nice. Might as well shell out some more and have those gauge faces made to look just like the rally ones


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

looking good E, man thats gonna be a show stopper in black/red


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

thanks fellas! I thought of having the gauge faces done, but I gotta draw a line somewhere...........for now!:cheers


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

Eric Animal said:


> I gotta draw a line somewhere...........


:rofl:


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

:lol:


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Hey....wait a minute...._MY_ GTO doesn't have a BOOST gauge! No FAIR! WAAAAHHHHH!!


----------



## Indecision (Oct 24, 2010)

The gauge pod looks nice, if I wasn't doing a full autometer setup, I would pick one of those up from Irwin.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

The dash pad needed a recover, and a color change, so I figured what the heck!!!! They did a beautiful job.........$$$$$$ well spent. IMHO


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

geeteeohguy said:


> Hey....wait a minute...._MY_ GTO doesn't have a BOOST gauge! No FAIR! WAAAAHHHHH!!


You can install a boost gauge Jeff! Or how about a vacuum gauge??:cheers


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

Well with the $1500 you saved on the headers you can get those gauge faces done:rofl:


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Thats right...laugh it up! Ever heard of bad Karma??:lol:


----------



## Indecision (Oct 24, 2010)

Eric Animal said:


> You can install a boost gauge Jeff! Or how about a vacuum gauge??:cheers


Could do a Vac/Boost gauge and watch the needle rise to zero and never make positive pressure.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

:agree...that's just mean.... Jeff, you live in California, go to BDS and see if Craig can talk you into " a little something" for under the hood!


----------

